# Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen



## Haiopei (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

im Internet wird von einem Händer ein Fledermausfisch angeboten, der sich über die Fadenalgen hermachen soll. Auf Anfrage kann er mir nur mitteilen, daß der Fisch in kleinen Gruppen gehalten werden soll, auch China stammt, Winterhart ist und bis zu 60 cm werden soll.
Finde leider keine näheren Angaben im Internet über den Fisch. Bevor ich mir so ein Tier in den Teich setzte, würde ich mich aber lieber voher genauer informieren.
Weiß jemand was nähres über den Fisch oder hat ihn jemand schon im Teich?

Viele Grüße

Haiopei


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hallo

hast Du die Adresse oder einen Link zu dem Angebot  ?

hast Du die Diskuision bei Koi-live verfolgt ?

vielen Dank

mfG karsten


----------



## WERNER 02 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hi

Kann es sein das du den hier abgebildeten Fisch nicht findest, weil Bild und Bennennung nicht indentisch sind??

Frag ja nur weil ich selbst soeben danach schaute. Aber unter dieser Bezeichnung bekomme ich nur das hier.

http://images.google.de/images?hl=d...9-1&q=Fledermausfisch&btnG=Bilder-Suche&gbv=2

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hi.

Also winterhart ist er sicher nicht! Da er in suptropischen Gebieten vorkommt. Die optimale Temperatur liegt bei 15 - 25 °C, kann aber sicher zeitweise etwas höher oder niedriger sein. Du müsstest sie den Winter über also rausnehmen.

Der *Wimpelkarpfen (Myxocyprinus asiaticus)*, wie er eigentlich heißt, ist zwar unter anderem ein __ Aufwuchsfresser aber ob er auch den Teich Fadenalgen frei macht weiß ich nicht. Ist eigentlich ein Allesfresser.


----------



## Haiopei (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hi,

der Fisch wird bei http://www.schubert-online.de/ angeboten. Habe dort schon angefragt, aber mehr als das was ich gschrieben habe, erfahre ich nicht. Unter Koilive habe ich auch schon geschaut. Aber es gibt dort auch noch nicht viele die den Fisch kennen.
Wenn man googelt findet man immer andere Bilder der Fische. Aber da es auch auch Fisch sein soll, der auch Futter am Boden sucht, dürfte das Bild von mir stimmen. Er hat ein unterständiges Maul. Die bei Googel jedoch nicht.
Wenn ich es schaffe, gehe ich die Woche mal zu Koelle-Zoo und frage da mal nach. Vielleicht wissen die mehr...

Gruß

Tobias


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hi Haiopei.

Gegen zuviele Fadenalgen hilft dauerhaft nur eins: UVC, sofern vorhanden, aus und Pflanzen rein! Wie schlimm ist es denn? Fotos?

Könntest Du bei Gelegenheit evtl. mal Dein Profil bezüglich Teichdaten vervollständigen?! Danke.


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

 

es ist wie ich es befürchtete ...

Tips:

Fadenalgen sind KEINE Gottesstrafe !

es gibt keine Fische die schlechte   Teiche "reparieren" .....

es gibt immer wieder "gute Kaufleute"  

alle weiteren Bemerkungen verkneife ich mir mal


mit freundlichem Gruß

bin ich nicht nett ?     : 

heute ...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4648/?q=Fadenalgen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3026/?q=L%FCgen


----------



## Haiopei (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 
Die UVC habe ich schon seit ca. 4 Wochen laufen. Hatte Schwebealgen, die jetzt alle beseitig sind. Das Wasser ist jetzt glasklar. Da meine Koi's vor ca. 10 Tagen gelaicht haben, sind jetzt auch enorm viele Nährstoffe im Wasser. Daher habe ich auch einen Teilwasserwechsel durchgeführt. Die Fadenalgen waren aber schon vorher im Teich. 
Vor meinem 10.000 L Teich mit den Fischen habe ich einen Pflanzenteich mit ca. 2000 L. Auf diesem habe ich Pflanzenmatten mit Logatainer-Pflanzen die jetzt auch supergut wachen. Kommt bestimmt von den Nährstoffen her ;-o.
Das Wasser läuft vorher durch einen großen Filter mit Vortex in den ich aber Bürsten gelegt habe, da dort so mehr Schmutz hängen bleibt. Danach kommen zwei Kammern mit nochmals je 8 Bürsten und zum Schluß Japamatten mit Belüftung. 
Die Fläche für die Bakterien ist meiner Ansicht nach zu klein, daher kommt jetzt noch nach dem Filter ein weitere GFK-Wanne mit ca. 1000 L. In diese
werden ich Japamatten legen und diese Belüften. Denke das wirkt dann schon.
Zuerst werde ich aber die UVC ausschalten und Bakterien ins Wasser geben, damit das Leben wieder zurück kommt.
Bilder stelle ich die Tage noch in mein Profil. Muß sie aber erst verkleinern...

Viele Grüße

Tobias

P.S:
Den "Fledermausfisch" werde ich mir nicht kaufen, sondern dem Händler eine Mail schreibe, damit weiß was er da verkauft ;-o.
Finde es schade, wenn die Fische über Winter verenden würden...


----------



## wallke (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

das ist eine Fledermaus-Schmerle oder auch __ Wimpelkarpfen genannt (Myxocypinus asiaticus). Sie sollten eher in warmem Wasser gehalten werden. Allerdings haben Bekannte 3 Fische im Teich seit mehreren Jahren (auch im Winter). Sie zupfen ständig an den Algen und fressen diese natürlich auch. Algenfrei ist der Teich bisher trotzdem nicht geworden.

Ich habe die Fische beim googlen gefunden. Schaut mal hier: 



oder hier:



Viele Grüße
Wally


----------



## ra_ll_ik (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*



> es gibt keine Fische die schlechte  Teiche "reparieren



Moin
das nicht aber es gibt Lebewesen die doch helfen können.
Die __ Nase als Jungfisch und auch verschiedene Schneckenarten "stehen" auf Algenbewuchs. 
Kann ich persönlich bestätigen: Da wo die __ Schnecken fressen, ist die Folie deutlich sauberer.
Vielleicht klebt der Algenbrei aber auch nur unter der Kriechsole... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Haiopei (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hi,

mich wundert, daß die Fledermausfische den Winter überleben, wo doch auf fast jeder Seite im Internet zu lesen ist, daß sie mind. 16 Grad benötigen.
Anscheinend sind sie doch robuster als gedacht. 
Werde aber doch erst mal den Filter vergrößern, bevor ich mir neue Bewohner in den Teich setze ;-o.

Viele Grüße

Tobias


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hi.



			
				wallke schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings haben Bekannte 3 Fische im Teich seit mehreren Jahren (auch im Winter). Sie zupfen ständig an den Algen und fressen diese natürlich auch. Algenfrei ist der Teich bisher trotzdem nicht geworden.


 Sicher das sie die auch im Winter, bei 4 °C und kälter im Teich haben? Und sicher das der Teich nicht beheitzt wird?

Werd mich da noch mal schlau machen.


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*



			
				Haiopei schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mich wundert, daß die Fledermausfische den Winter überleben, wo doch auf fast jeder Seite im Internet zu lesen ist, daß sie mind. 16 Grad benötigen.
> Anscheinend sind sie doch robuster als gedacht. ........




überleben , 
vielleicht gerade so ,
oder 
dann doch nicht .........



DAS kann doch nicht der Anspruch sein .....!


----------



## wallke (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Na ja, soweit es mir bekannt ist, ist der Teich im Winter belüftet und mit Stegplatten abgedeckt. Eine Heizung existiert nicht. Die Fische sind jetzt ca. 40 cm groß, anfangs hatten sie vielleicht 5 - 8 cm. 

Liebe Grüße
Wally


----------



## goldfisch (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

ich habe (allerdings unabhängigkeit von der Algenproblematik) Ende März (leider nur) 3 Myxocypinus asiaticus bekommen. 1 Exemplar war sichtbar heller gefärbt als die andern beiden.

Sie waren damals max 8 cm lang und total abgemagert. Ich habe sie erst mal im Büro im Aquarium bei Flockenfutter an meinen "Mineralwasserteich" gewöhnt. Laut Literatur fressen sie auch Störfutter, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen

Vor Pfingsten sind sie dann in den Garten gekommen, ohne das ich bis dahin irgend welches Wachstum festgestellt habe. Ein Exemplar grasste ständig im Flachwasser, die anderen beiden waren erst einmal weg. Nach ca. 2 Wochen schwamm der Flachwasserschwimmer mit den Bauch nach oben.

Die anderen beiden, in Gedanken schon abgeschreiben, sehe ich seit vorgestern früh wieder beim fressen.

Ich kenne die einschlägigen Bilder aus dem Internet, bin aber über das Wachstum doch etwas erschrocken. Die Tiere habe ihre Größe in knapp 2  Monaten mindestens verdoppelt ! Ich hoffe das Wachstum lässt mit der Zeit nach. Bisher zeigen sie noch die Jugendfarbe mit Querstreifen.

Noch zu den Temperatur angaben. Ich schaue mir eigentlich lieber die Fangkarten z.b. bei fishbase an und anschliesend die Klimadaten (nicht das aktuelle Wetter !) an interesant erscheinenden Fundorten.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Bibo-30 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hallo....

 gieb mal Fledermausfische in die Suchfunktion ein und guck mal bei Dodi's Thread......   da siehst du auch Bilder von Erwachsenen Tieren......


----------



## goldfisch (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hallo Bianca, die Bilder kenne ich, überrascht bin ich eher über die Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit. Aber trotzdem, bisher die schönsten Großfische, die man für den Teich bekommt und absolut friedlich.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

Hi Jürgen,

Myxocyprinus asiaticus wird in China als sehr schnellwüchsiger Mastfisch gehalten. In rund 3 Jahren soll er bei guter Futtergrundlage und warmen Temperaturen seine volle Größe erreichen (Jahreswachstum um 20-25cm )

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> (Jahreswachstum um 20-25cm )
> 
> MfG Frank



aber locker !


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fledermausfisch gegen Fadenalgen*

http://www.schubert-online.de/fledermaus-artikel-bild.JPG


----------

